# Getting back in the game...



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been off water for too long. I need to bone back up on my skills. I have been approached by a couple of members and asked to help. In that spirit, if you have any interest in trolling, I am willing to help. I can provide rigging advise and tips on finding a fish or two. I'm no expert, but, seen a few things. If there is any interest, I can do a little schooling at my house.​


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Willing to demo rigging ballyhoo, stiff baits and even interprteting ROFFS reports....​


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*sharing knowledge*

Happy new year

Thanks for the offer, will take you up on it as I always look forward to learn new tips/techniques, will rally my fishing buddies and we can to that at my house, lot of gear and could get what ever we need for a rigging clinic, interested as well to pick your brain about the roff...
Any other members welcome to join, experienced ones very welcome obviously.
Back in the country on Monday for 10 days (that could change) so let's do this !! day or evening I am open, I live on pcola beach.
Frenchy


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to hear it Wade!! Guys, I can personally vouch for Wade's hands-on approach to learning how to rig, trolling spreads, etc.. Dano and I sat in his garage for several hours one day swapping fishing stories, rigging lures, tying knots, and generally BS'ing. Wade knows his stuff and won't steer you wrong. We probably learned more in that one afternoon than we had in 4 years of saltwater fishing on our own. I still call Wade frequently to ask his opinion on general fishing questions and ideas. Y'all would be crazy to pass up this offer!!

Bob


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd be willing to come closer, Milton or near I-10 somewhere. I know Crestrucky is a bit of a stretch....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Alright, I'm gonna do one Saturday evening at my house for the fellers to the east. I will cover as much as possible on different stuff. Finding fish, lure selection, rigging, gaffing, etc....​


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Picking my stuff up off the boat tomorrow. I know it's bambi season, but, gonna try to start around 5pm at my house on Saturday. Would like to get a idea if anyone is interested and coming.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Gonna have to catch one of the other ones Wade. Me and Dylan gonna be in the woods but we wil definately catch one of these later on. I'm a little rusty and Dylan would listen to you talk fishing for hours and remember every bit of it. He's already gone through a half a spool of line doin the line break thing you showed him


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

wade

not sure yet what tomorrows plan is but if i am free i will try and make it over there.. 

rich


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

1010 shoal river drive on Mapquest in crestview


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello Downtime, thanks again, it looks like work is calling so will be back in a few weeks,hopefully can meet at that time...


----------

